#  Erste Hilfe >   Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Vertigoheel bei Schwindel? >

## Zypoh

Mir wird in letzter Zeit häufig schwindelig. Woher das kommt weiß ich leider nicht wirklich. Vorerkrankungen liegen jedenfalls nicht vor und auch mein Blutdruck ist recht normal.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee an was es liegen kann bzw. was hilft bei Schwindel?
Ich habe auch selbst nachgeforscht und Vertigoheel gefunden, das soll helfen. Zumindest sind die Bewertungen dafür recht gut. 
Wenn ich jetzt selbst entscheide das Mittel einzunehmen, kann es da zu Nebenwirkungen kommen?
Für euren Rat und eure Erfahrungen wäre ich euch dankbar.

----------


## josie

Hallo Zypoh!
Ich kenne das Medikament und habe es selber schon genommen und gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings sollte man länger bestehenden Schwindel abklären lassen von einem Arzt. Vertigoheel ist ein homöopathisches Medikament, als "Nebenwirkung" kann es am Anfang höchstens zu eine sog. "Erstverschlimmerung" kommen, dann setzt man es erstmal ab, bis es wieder besser ist und fängt mit einer geringeren Dosierung wieder an.

----------


## Zypoh

Danke für deine Schilderung.
Ich möchte jetzt in der Situation nicht mit banalen Dingen zum Arzt. Vor allem nicht wenn ich dann eh nur heimgeschickt werde und erstmal ein Mittel nehmen soll. Das kann ich ja so auch gleich machen. Gerade wenn es eben normalerweise keine Nebenwirkungen hat.
Habe mir gedacht ich probiere es aus, falls es mir hier niemand kategorisch ausreden möchte und gehe dann gleich mit Erkenntnissen zum Arzt sollte es nicht besser werden.
Ich führe jetzt eine Liste wo ich meinen Blutdruck eintrage und auch wann ich schwindelig bin und woher es meiner Meinung nach kommen könnte. Dann habe ich mehr als nur ein paar lose Erfahrungen.

----------


## laserbär

Dass du so eine Art Tagebuch führst, wann dein Blutdruck besonders niedrig ist finde ich eine gute Idee. Daran kannst du dann vielleicht besser erkennen, was ein Auslöser war und woran deine Schwindelgefühle liegen könnten. Schwindelattacken können aber auch durch zu wenig Trinken ausgelöst werden. Manchmal sind es einfach solche banalen Dinge, aber wenn der Schwindel über eine längere Zeit nicht besser wird, würde sich Vertigoheel natürlich anbieten. Ich kenne das Mittel auch und habe es auch selber schon einmal genommen. Ich persönlich hatte jetzt keine schlechten Erfahrungen und kann es dir guten Gewissens auch empfehlen.

----------


## Zypoh

Vielen Dank für deine Erfahrungen.
Ich nehme das Mittel jetzt schon über eine Woche. Mittlerweile hat die Anzahl der Attacken abgenommen. Wenn es in den letzten Wochen noch ca. 5 pro Tag waren sind es jetzt nur mehr selten 3 am Tag. Sieht man auch sehr schon auf meiner Liste, das geht also zurück. Hin und wieder sind sie aber noch sehr heftig, meist ist das die erste Attacke am Tag. 
Ich versuche jetzt auch mehr zu trinken, zwinge mich da regelrecht dazu. Auch beim Essen halte ich ein paar Regeln ein. Ich esse zu festgeschriebenen Zeiten und warte da nicht erst bis ich Hunger bekomme.
Bin optimistisch, dass es noch besser wird. Ich bleibe jedenfalls mal dabei.

----------


## laserbär

Wow, das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut. Freut mich, dass es dir jetzt anscheinend schon um einiges besser geht  :Smiley: . Wenn du Hilfe dabei brauchst, mehr zu trinken, hab ich einen Tipp für dich. Füll das Wasser in eine Wasserflasche und nimm sie überall hin mit. Klingt zwar sehr einfach, aber ich finde, dass alleine, wenn man eine Flasche bei sich hat, man viel öfters daran denkt auch zu trinken. Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich, dass es bei dir gesundheitlich weiterhin bergauf gehen wird  :Smiley:

----------


## Zypoh

Ja, dir Richtung stimmt. Ich ziehe das noch weiter durch und werde alles noch ganz genau beobachten und aufschreiben. Die Schwindelattacken sind nochmal um einiges zurückgegangen und ich bin guter Dinge. Ich habe ein Glas in der Küche stehen und jedes Mal wenn ich in die Küche gehe trinke ich ein Glas Wasser. Das ist meine Vorgehensweise :Smiley:  Danke für eure Hilfe.

----------


## orlita01

Vertighoeel kann helfen, wenn die Schwindelattacken nicht zu arg stark sind, ansonsten
bringt das dann auch wenig

----------

